# Toltrazuril/Baycox on sale at horseprerace!



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

There's a super good deal going on for 24 hours only on Baycox/Toltrazuril at horse prerace! I've ordered from them in the past with no problems, shipping was fast too.

Get it while you can! :hi5: http://horseprerace.com/toltrazuril-5-200ml-baycox


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

wow..under $30!!!although I still have 1 1/2 bottles Im ordering right now!!


----------



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

Of course it's on sale!!! I just spent $50 Thursday buying 200ml.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I just bought two bottles...but Im getting one more...just because...its been that kind of year ! LOL


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Does anyone know how long it lasts? Does it even go bad?

I have a bottle and a half on hand, just ordered two more, but honestly...with that good of a deal...I should probably order a few more. LOL


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im not sure..there was a stink about it not having an expiration date on it...not sure if they fixed that or not...

also remember you can use this on other animals...sheep, horsed of course, donkeys, alpacas,cats..dogs...birds even ( diluted I believe)...I gave some to a animal rescue place for a some kittens someone dumped..they were in bad shape..and I use it on our kittens as well..


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I have read it loses potency after a year, but we did use last year's bottle for prevention this year, no issues. I will wait until we're closer to next spring before getting my next bottle though.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Banamine is on sale at racehorsemeds for $19.99.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

goathiker said:


> Banamine is on sale at racehorsemeds for $19.99.


Can you buy it from them without a prescription?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes, for now you can...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

There is a 2 year expiration date on Baycox ....


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Cool! :thumb:

By the way, I ordered yesterday and today already have a shipping notice and tracking number. So they're really fast with shipping in case anyone is wondering.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yes..I got the same notice...on its way : )


----------



## goatylisa (Dec 29, 2012)

I am a sucker for a sale and bought one plus banamine lol which I don't need either but I can't pass up a deal and shipping was the same price. 

Thank you for the heads up! I did ask if it was on sale because the expiration date was coming up but they couldn't answer that.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Their email specified they were new bottles with an expiration 2 years away. I ordered two and banamine!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

They used to have a different formula that was sort of watery. We bought ours last Nov. Used it recently and my daughter and I were wondering if it had gone bad. But just didn't have the white color to it. They said it was fine. They had not put fillers in it. But they have now changed the formula to have the fillers and it is white and thick like the other stuff we used to buy. So.....just a fyi. =) They are a great company though! We really have had good customer service with them. Goat hiker told us all about this company and we are thankful Jill did that! Thanks Jill!


----------



## slackwater (Jul 24, 2015)

Those of you who have dealt with this company in the past - will the shipment really come in 2-3 business days?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes..they are fast with shipping.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

I don't think our came that fast. Was 3-4 days I think.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I caved. :lol:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

slackwater said:


> Those of you who have dealt with this company in the past - will the shipment really come in 2-3 business days?


It depends on what is going on with them at any given moment. The FDA has been chasing this company for over a year. The Florida address that they give is an old defunct warehouse that has been deserted for years. Where they really are is anyone's guess :lol:


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Me too!! Once I used baycox there was no going back. Now what to do with all the other stuff??? I'm sure someone can use it - but wow I love the one day very effective treatment!
Thanks for passing this along - so nice to save a few $$ where we can!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I ordered my Baycox and they shipped it out within the hour. I still have some left form this year, but will need some this spring! Great price!!

The return address for my order was Panama


----------



## goatylisa (Dec 29, 2012)

goathiker said:


> It depends on what is going on with them at any given moment. The FDA has been chasing this company for over a year. The Florida address that they give is an old defunct warehouse that has been deserted for years. Where they really are is anyone's guess :lol:


Holy criminey crickets! How do you know this juicy stuff? And why are they being chased?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> Holy criminey crickets! How do you know this juicy stuff? And why are they being chased?


I think Jill has a spy computer lol..:locked2::type:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Any computer can find this stuff and more. No one can be on a computer and not leave clues and traces. Looks like the warehouse has been started up since the last time Google filmed Orlando.

http://www.fda.gov/ICECI/EnforcementActions/WarningLetters/2014/ucm421133.htm


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

Sooooo...Is it legal to use this stuff (Baycox)????
Correct me if I'm wrong but it seems it's not approved in the U.S.???


----------



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

I'm suppose to re dose my goats 13 days later but as usual I forgot the dosage!!!!
I want to say 1ml per 5lbs


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

LibertyHomesteadFarm said:


> Sooooo...Is it legal to use this stuff (Baycox)????
> Correct me if I'm wrong but it seems it's not approved in the U.S.???


I'm personally wondering this as well...  :chin:


----------



## MO_Boers (Aug 3, 2015)

Not sure how legal or illegal it is to use but it is not FDA approved. It is shipped in from Australia. If you sell for meat an your meat test positive for it Im not sure what they can or will do. Also if you use it on milk goats you don't know the withdrawal times on it either.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

From what I've heard. It's only illegal to use on animals entering the food chain since it's not FDA approved. Otherwise, it's fine.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Its back on sale..if you missed it last time.. grab some quick..good for 2 years so grab an extra bottle


----------



## goatylisa (Dec 29, 2012)

I just want to add... I love this product!!! It saved two newborns this year. I have a huge bottle of corid that I have always used in the past. After I got my shipment and actually used baycox I will never go back. The results were 24 hours to 48 hours. If I were home the one that took 48 hours probably could have bounced back faster if I had caught it sooner. He was barely lifting his head and unwilling to suckle by the time I got him. One dose and 24 hours later walking around and drinking from a bucket of milk. 48 hours later sucking down bottles of milk and put back on mom with ease.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Why are you using Baycox on newborns? :scratch:


----------



## goatylisa (Dec 29, 2012)

Well I went on vacation so by the time I got home they were 8 days old.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

cocci prevention is usually started at 3 weeks old...I would be hesitant to do it sooner...


----------



## goatylisa (Dec 29, 2012)

Yes I read that too. The only thing I had to go on was the wet fly infested pen and his diarrhea. I took him out, gave baycox and a dose of NICH quick start. He slept in my garage that night. I was going to put him down actually but decided to wait till morning. I doubted tubing would help since he looked dead. 

I trust you all, if it wasn't cocci, then it wasn't. It's what I would have done in the past though, started a round of corid to rule it out.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im just glad it worked for you ...sometimes we have to do what we have to do....medication to one so young is always a risk, no matter what medication we use...their little systems can easily become taxed...


----------



## sokoservices (Aug 14, 2013)

What's the dosage? I got one male that is suffering from cocci and I've tried everything. I've tried this and also corid and not having much luck. It helps then he gets it right back. How do I sterling the field he is in?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Dose is 1 cc per 5#...repeat in 10 days...if you are having a hard time with cocci...some repeat monthly until the danger has passed..cleaning poop up is the best way to stop the cycle..not an easy task


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Cocci takes a certain amount of time to develop. Newborns will take in the oocytes which takes between 2-3 weeks to develop. Medicating them before that does not kill the cocci, unfortunately. I start my cocci prevention at 14 days and redose every 3 weeks after that until they are eating the proper dose of medicated feed as listed on the label.


----------



## sokoservices (Aug 14, 2013)

My male goat is suffering and he is almost 2 years old.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes..adults can get over run by cocci


----------

